# Heard to many opinions about inks



## avbill (Oct 16, 2011)

There were people there[pen show]  that put down different ink companies  I glad  I had my grain of salt there.  There was one woman there [pen show]  that was very negative about 3-5 ink companies. in her opinion  Some of the inks were so thick / heavy in pigments in  their ink solution.  what the pens would stop the flow of ink.   She made it sound like I needed to rescue all my pens now! this very minute.  glad I had my grains of salt.  

So my question to you members of IAP  



 Have any of you had problems with any ink color for fountain pens?
 Have you had any problems with any ink company?   involving their inks?
And What is your favorite Fountain Pen Ink?  Why?


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 16, 2011)

To me, discussing good and bad inks is like discussing the proper way of doing a CA finish, there are is no right or wrong answer.

I have bottles of the following lying around the house; Sailors, Noodlers, Lamy, Private Reserve and Pelikan and couldn't pick a favorite to save my life as I don't see that much difference in them.  I rotate my fountain pens so none ever dry out so I wouldn't know which inks are problematic or not.

About the only negative comment I have would be some of the "kit" ink cartridges.  Usually this stuff looks like the blackish water at the bottom of the BBQ grill after you washe out the charcoal compartment!  I never include these with my pens.


----------



## dow (Oct 18, 2011)

Yep, pretty much what George says.  Personally I like Noodler's ink, but that's more because I'm basically a cheap person, and I like getting the 3 oz bottles instead of the 30ml bottles of some other brands.  That and the cool names.   I use Noodler's Forest green in my daily writer.  I like it fine.  I usually have a small variety of inks, Noodler's and Private Reserve, available when I do a show.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 18, 2011)

I use Private Reserve Arabian Rose in my Daily writer, and I use Super show blue in my formal carry pen, and I agree with George, the crap cartridges that come with the kit WILL FOUL THE FEED. Waterman's and Scheafer <sp> are good inks and  readily available. Noodlers make one ink that can't be washed it's good for checks, but so are Gel Ballpoints, they won't bleed or wash either, , I have had some problem with some Pelican Blue Black, but I think it was because it was old ink cartridges.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 18, 2011)

Try a visit to
http://www.gouletpens.com/Ink_Samples_s/976.htm

Brian was an active member here for a while but is now consumed with his ink and pen business.  They offer a sampling program and have an extensive inventory from many manufacturers.  The also have a video blog every week where you can ask any questions.  Brian and his wife Rachael run the business and are very friendly, especially to penmakers.  Check it out or give them a call.  They love to talk ink.


----------

